# Scheduled for RAI in 2 weeks



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I'll be getting the RAI in 2 weeks. The nuke dr. said that it will be 125-150 millicuries glow. He recommended no close contact for a week, and not sleeping in same bed as my wife for 10 days. I'll have to be away from my job for 8 days (I work with young children, so my boss will not let me return sooner).

Since my apartment is really small, and the nuke doc freaked my wife out, we've decided that I'll go to a hotel for the first 5 days. I'll have to be really careful to not contaminate the room or hotel staff, as that's a concern.

I've been doing the LID for 2 days now. It actually doesn't seem too bad (I unfortunately don't think I'll lose weight on it). As I've followed the South Beach Diet in the past, all I need to do is cut out dairy (I love milk in my tea, and yogurt, and cheese!!!!!!) and soy (I like to eat tofu pancakes for breakfast) and use the non-iodized salt. The "Chewy oatmeal cookies" in the LID cookbook are really simple and delicious. My wife loved them and stole a bunch from me, so I'm making a 2nd batch. :tongue0013:

At any rate, has anyone tried the "Bind-It" product that's advertised here? It seems a bit pricey ($49 for soap and cleanser), but if it protects others then it's worth it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kpn_chin_up said:


> Well, I'll be getting the RAI in 2 weeks. The nuke dr. said that it will be 125-150 millicuries glow. He recommended no close contact for a week, and not sleeping in same bed as my wife for 10 days. I'll have to be away from my job for 8 days (I work with young children, so my boss will not let me return sooner).
> 
> Since my apartment is really small, and the nuke doc freaked my wife out, we've decided that I'll go to a hotel for the first 5 days. I'll have to be really careful to not contaminate the room or hotel staff, as that's a concern.
> 
> ...


My goodness!! You are getting quite a "shot" there!! Wow! 10 days! It seems like quite the hardship. And your medical leave from work. Dang!!

The good part is that it will soon be behind you. Life will go on and better than before!!!

You are in my thoughts for all good things!!


----------

